# rhino indash



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you get the old easy out and put a digital read out in?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Need to figure this out anyone?


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Not exactly sure what you are asking. The dummy light panel should come out and new display pop in, but not sure if the wiring will be plug and play though.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't get the stock out I got a digital one to go in but can't get the old out.


----------

